# Unauthorized payment to Norton taken from Visa



## TheRebelRam (1 Aug 2010)

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else?
An auto renew payment was taken from my Visa account by Norton Security last week. The issue I have with it is that I had a new card issued last Autumn and didn't inform Norton or update anywhere. 
When I logged inot my Norton account it asks for my CC to be updated.
It seems Norton 'somehow' found the details of my new CC and made the withdrawl. 
I have been onto Norton and have been told I will be getting a full refund but have been given no explination as to how they got my other card details. 
I have e-mailed Visa to complain on the matter and was just wondering here if anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Willy Fogg (1 Aug 2010)

They didn't "find" the new details. Norton has what is called "continuous authorisation to debit" which means that when the charge is presented to your bank, the bank must pass the transaction on to your new card.

Changing a card number doesn't make a difference.


----------



## MaryBe (1 Aug 2010)

TheRebelRam said:


> Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else?
> I have been onto Norton and have been told I will be getting a full refund but have been given no explination as to how they got my other card details.


 Can you please give me the email address or phone number as we have had the same thing happen.  I did email norton but no reply so I assume it was the wrong email address.  Many thanks


----------



## Joe Q Public (1 Aug 2010)

Chargeback the transactions if they are unauthorised.


----------



## TheRebelRam (1 Aug 2010)

www.mynortonaccount.com is where you can log on to cancel the payment or get a refund. 
Thanks for the info willy, I always assumed once your number was changed all previous transactions and arrangements would be too. 

They have agreed to a full refund.


----------



## MaryBe (1 Aug 2010)

Thank you TheRebelRam,  I am now getting a full refund.


----------



## roker (1 Aug 2010)

Norton is not the only company doing this. You did agree to an automatic update each year, if the read the agreement. I refused to purchase because of this, if more people refuse they will soon stop this practice.


----------



## RSMike (3 Aug 2010)

*McAfee do it also*

Norton and McAfee were [broken link removed] over this practice in the US last year.

Since then McAfee while not discontinuing the practice have made it a lot more up front and easier to disable.

Pretty shoddy practice I think though from so called security firms.

If you google this looks like another consumer in New York has sued McAfee again this year.


----------



## TheRebelRam (4 Aug 2010)

Just checked the bank and the full amount has been refunded. There still must be a large amount of customers that don't check their e-mails or their statments too often to make it a highly profitable action.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Aug 2010)

I assume thats why they are relying on. Norton especially must have a high rate of cancellations.


----------



## Joe Q Public (4 Aug 2010)

Indeed, as it is a vastly inferior product when compared to free products such as AVG.


----------



## Nutso (6 Aug 2010)

I also had this problem but the CC company did a chargeback as soon as I informed them.  It's a very sneaky practice and I won't buy any online antivirus now because of it.


----------



## damomac (11 Aug 2010)

I heard that when purchasing Norton Anti Virus or Norton Internet Security online, you are automatically signed up to Norton for the following 12 months and they may also force you to purchase the more expensive 360 product so be sure to read the small print !


----------



## Lomond (11 Aug 2010)

Happened to me as well and I totally missed the fact that in signing up I was authorising a future deduction. I mailed Norton and seems there was a box I should have unticked. Have to say once I told them about it, they refunded the money to my account quite sharply.


----------

